# Créer plusieurs dossiers avec AUtomator



## titigrou (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerai pouvoir réaliser la chose suivante.
Par exemple, dans mon dossier de photos, créer une action de dossier, qui me demande de rentrer un nom de dossier ( exemple: sortie photo du 10/01/2014), et qui me créer automatiquement 5 dossiers avec le même nom mais suffixé différemment (ex: sortie photo du 10/01/2014-RAW , sortie photo du 10/01/2014-JPEG , sortie photo du 10/01/2014-TIFF...).
Est-ce possible facilement avec automator?
J'avoue être un peu déconcerté par cette application!


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

En enchaînant les actions suivantes :
- "demander du texte"
- "définir la valeur de la variable"
- "nouveau dossier" qui utilise la variable créée précédemment

J'arrive à avoir un processus qui me demande de saisir un texte ("montexte"), et qui crée un dossier avec comme nom "montexte.tiff"







Donc c'est bien possible,
Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

